# Resource that lists the characters of the Bible by chapter and/or book?



## xirtam (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know of a site or online resource that lists the characters of the Bible by chapter and/or book?


...besides the Bible (for those that might be tempted).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 9, 2013)

I have this book (it must have been given to me). It is not precisely what you describe as your wish. It is an alphabetical resource. Most entries are fairly short, stick to the facts, may give several persons with the same name. Some "high value" individuals have articles devoted to their description. I do not know (because the reference is at work) if there is a Scripture index, which would therefore give you all the entries in a single book

New International Encyclopedia of Bible Characters: Paul D. Gardner: 0025986240073: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 9, 2013)

How about this?

Complete Bible Genealogy - Jesus family tree - Kings of Judah and Israel


----------



## xirtam (Sep 9, 2013)

That is pretty good, but I'd still have to search and compile a list. I will use that if I can't get anything else. It looks like a good resource though.

I'm doing a Bible survey course and I'm to read the bible doing a surface level summary of predetermined portions at a time. Before I started I had asked the professor three times if I had to include the names of each character in the passage, but he did not respond. I am over half finished with the summaries, but did not write down the major characters, so now I'm trying to "go back" and gather the names without having to read over again. 

I know it does not hurt to read the Bible, but I am doing two online courses, Hebrew being the other and I have a new born and a family that does not allow for long periods of study.

Any other resources would be appreciated.


----------



## xirtam (Sep 9, 2013)

I have been informed that the Logos Bible software program that I own does this with a click of a button. 


If you have any other resources, I'll still check them out.

In Christ,


----------

